# Andrews



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there - wonder if you can help.
I've got a bit of mild heartburn or a slight acid sensation.  I have Gaviscon, but I hate the stuff and it always makes me feel sick!  usually for any kind of indigestion I'd take Andrews in preference but note it says check with doc.  Is it safe in pregnancy? I'm 26 weeks.
RLxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi RL,

Hadn't realised you were expecting again, huge congrats  Sorry to hear about heartburn gets common in the later stages though   The Andrews Liver Salts should be fine to take as they don't really contain anything different to other types of magnesium based antacid liquids. Hope they help   Remember that you can see GP if things don't improve as there are other steps that can be taken to treat heartburn in pregnancy, no need to suffer if you don't have to 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Maz  thanks for that reassurance.  I think you've got me mixed up with someone else though - am not pregnant again, this is my first!

RLxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi RL,

Sorry think I was thinking of MidlandsLass, who I cycled with a few years ago   Hope the salts help and all the best for the rest of the pregnancy 

Maz x


----------

